# Hi, thought I would introduce my gallery to you guys.



## Octa (Nov 22, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/octavarium/

feel free to comment, I'd like to know what people think of this collective style of music since it is quite different from what I now normally do.


----------

